# Tattoos vs. Road Rash



## 2fast4u (Jan 15, 2004)

So if you got some big tattoo covering your arm,leg or where ever, and you crash hard causing lots of road rash. Will it damage the tattoo?? Just wondering..


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

short answer, yes.

it depends on the depth of the ink vs. the depth of the rash, how severe it is and how well you treat it after. generally theres going to be some scarring, and some blurring of the ink.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

yup /\ what big terry said...

i got a jersey 'burn' after flying thru the air when a car tagged me that left a small blurry spot...

then on other areas (where i keep ramming my shoulder into trees) there's a couple small faded sections...

no biggee though


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

No, if your tattoo is bad ass enough it will act as a skin shield and you will walk away without a scratch, it is possible the skin around your tattoo will suffer however.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Blurr said:


> No, if your tattoo is bad ass enough it will act as a skin shield and you will walk away without a scratch, it is possible the skin around your tattoo will suffer however.


The Road gets Chuck Norris rash.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Blurr said:


> No, if your tattoo is bad ass enough it will act as a skin shield and you will walk away without a scratch, it is possible the skin around your tattoo will suffer however.


Apparently it didn't work for Superman


----------



## FullBladdy (Aug 26, 2011)

No tattoos to speak of but my road rash really messes up my old scars wtf? That is like stealing memories right from my knees, elbows, hands, etc. what a shame...


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes. I have areas where the ink is completely gone.....not just blurred or faded.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I've not crashed hard enough to mess up any of my tattoos but I did whack my leg open across a tattoo once and where it healed the ink is gone. I also had shoulder surgery and the surgeon had to go in through my sleeve and it left small inkless areas.


----------



## iSpider (May 29, 2012)

Trail Rash = MTB tattoo


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I love Tattoo!


----------



## Alice2012 (Jan 9, 2012)

I love to get a tattoo,but I don't know to choose which part of my body to do that.


----------



## PatGear (Jun 7, 2012)

*Gnarly*

s'pose it depends on how deep the cuts are.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

I saw a guy crash and split open his forearm and was pissed that he would have to have his tattoo fixed.


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

I think nursing homes are going to be comedy clubs in about 50 years. Tattoos ... now that will be funny!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I've got a nice scar on my left calf that would never outlive/outlast any amount of road rash applied to it. Especially since the scar is from mountain biking.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

mrm1 said:


> I think nursing homes are going to be comedy clubs in about 50 years. Tattoos ... now that will be funny!


Bragging who has the lightest chinese carbon wheelchair and respiratory gear, priceless !!


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

You already mentioned the tats in your post....


This is related to the post below mine..


----------



## mrm1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Rabies010 said:


> Bragging who has the lightest chinese carbon wheelchair and respiratory gear, priceless !!


I am thinking more along the lines of Morphing. As in "Hey, what did your tattoo morph into as it sagged" (spoken without teeth).

Shear genius will be to get a tattoo (if you are in to those kind of things) that actually by design morphs in to something else as your fat sags or your tummy explodes or chest falls into your drawers. :thumbsup:


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

dirt farmer said:


> I love Tattoo!


I wonder if anyone has ever gotten a tattoo of "Tattoo"?


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

LIke so....


----------



## DV814 (Jun 9, 2012)

Blurr said:


> No, if your tattoo is bad ass enough it will act as a skin shield and you will walk away without a scratch, it is possible the skin around your tattoo will suffer however.


Lol


----------

